# 3.5 NPC Stat block/Generator?



## Mrs. Dungeon Master (Aug 18, 2003)

Does anyone know of a good software program for creating 3.5 NPC?  I would prefer stat block output... but anything that can create 3.5 NPC's regardless of output would be most helpful.

you can e-mail or post answers  (jennifer@vergewarez.net)

Thank you


----------



## Janik (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi,

You can check out my program, DM Genie, at
http://www.dmgenie.com/

It has everything you need to create a NPC step-by-step. You can output to a stat block or a character sheet.

For random NPCs I recommend Jamis Buck's NPC generator, but I don't remember the link right now. Google will help you for that.

Thanks,


----------



## Nifft (Aug 18, 2003)

Anyone know if PC-Gen is updated to 3.5e yet? I have looked at the Yahoo group, but it wasn't immediately obvious.

 -- Nifft the Lazy


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 18, 2003)

*mid-September*

http://pcgen.sourceforge.net/



> *When will we support 3.5 edition books?*
> We plan on having support for the RSRD (Revised System Resource Document) ready by mid-September. Shortly after that we'll move PCGen to use java 1.4.


----------



## 3d6+15 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Jamis Buck Generators*

Unfortunately the Jamis Buck Generators are not 3.5e.  Unless someone snuck in there and updated them while I slept!


----------



## Leopold (Aug 18, 2003)

it's not too hard to update the PC's from jamis' bucks. sure beats creating them by hand!


----------



## Conaill (Aug 18, 2003)

Birched's NPC Generator does an *excellent* job. Far better than Jamis Buck's generator by now, IMHO.

Birched is _planning_ on updating his generator to 3.5 as soon as he gets his hands on a set of books. Unfortunately, he's a starving grad student without much cash to spend on new gaming materials. But you can send him a paypal donation to go towards the purchase price of the 3.5 core books, if you want  to speed up the process a bit. (link on his generator page).

More details available on this Wizards thread.


----------

